# Need Help; dog neglect



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Now listen, I completely understand that trying to rehome a dog on here is off limits. I read the rules. So please before you delete this post understand that is NOT what I’m trying to do here. I’m trying to get advice about the situation and maybe some help from some individuals. 

My friend, the owner of a Pitbull puppy and a Pitbull mix dog, has recently been kicked out of his apartment where he was living with his ex-girlfriend and another roommate. The ex-girlfriend and he broke up and she wanted him out of the home. The dogs are still in the home of the ex-girlfriend because he is back living with his parents until he can get back on his feet and the dogs are not allowed in the home, it’s a smaller home and plus the father is Muslim and they don’t allow dogs to live in the home with them. There’s nothing he can do about that and he has no one that can take them. The dogs are staying in his old apartment with the girlfriend who is out all day either at work or with the man she cheated on my friend with and she stays out all night. According to the other roommate she hasn’t been home in the past two days. The other roommate has work and school and can’t be home till later in the day and regardless the dogs are not his responsibility. The ex-girlfriend should be caring for the dogs. The owner and I along with my boyfriend have been calling shelters in the area and none have any room. The pound, which I wouldn’t want to take them to anyways, has no room. The rescues around here only take high risk dogs from kill shelters. I have contacted two pitbull rescues in the area and posted up a picture and background story on one Facebook for Rescue Ink in NY. We’re located in NJ but it’s only about an hour away. Hoping someone would be able to come and get the dogs.
It’s a very serious situation. The owner cannot enter into the home to care for his dogs. The police are involved. They will be going to the home with him when he removes the dogs and that can’t happen until he finds a place for them to go. Last night the other roommate talked to my boyfriend and told him that when he arrived home the puppy was in the cage laying in its own urine and feces. We will be calling the NJASPCA today to file a claim against her for dog neglect and hopefully she will be prosecuted for it. Being pitbulls we want to make sure that they don’t end up in a kill shelter so we don’t want them removed from the home, we just want them to scare her into treating the dogs right until we can find them a place to go. There’s a Noahs Ark nearby and it’s a 3wk to 1 month wait before the dogs can get in there. As I said everythings full, I’ve contacted Pitbull specific rescues in the area, I’ve even listed the dogs on craiglist which honestly I don’t trust and I asked for a vet recommendation and no one has called so I’m assuming that’s why. I don’t know what else to do. I need advice. I’m at a loss. I love these dogs, I’ve cried for them and they’re not even mine. I’m an animal lover and to know that she is purposefully neglecting them and that we can’t find a place for them to get them away from her is killing me. Please if anyone has any advice or options for me to take I would greatly greatly appreciate it.

This is a picture of the puppy, I don't have one of the PIt mix but she's a white female...can't get in the home to take pics and the owner has to get on his comp and send me a pic which hopefully he'll do for me today.


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

What a sad situation! He looks adorable! Do you guys have any money to possibly get them boarded at a kennel? I know it's expensive, but it could buy you some time and get the dogs out of the apartment and away from the neglect. I don't know that I would report her yet, because they might decide to take the two, or she may get fed up with them and either treat them worse or take them to a kill shelter. Too bad I don't live on the East Coast, because I would be willing to take them in on a temporary basis!


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I know, he's such a cutie! Honestly at the moment the situation isn't looking too good. The owner can't contact her to ask about the dogs, she calls the cops and reports him for harassment every single time. My boyfriend tried to text her to ask her what was going on and she called the police and reported him for harassment. The cop called to talk to my bf and he said to just "leave the dumb bitch alone" police officers own words, got to love a 23 year old cop working on the case. Anyways, he informed my bf that the pit mix female has been removed from the home and left in someone's care according to the ex-girlfriend. Who that is and where they're located we have no idea. The puppy is still in the apartment with her and she insist she's keeping the puppy, the same one she left alone for days and allowed to sleep in its own shit, and if she was continually annoyed about it she threatened to just drop the dog off at the owners complex and he still has nowhere to keep the dogs so that wouldn't have worked.
So as of right now it’s just a waiting game, the court date is scheduled for this week and it looks like there’s going to be a fight for custody of the puppy which the owner has papers for so that should be an easy win. The only question yet to deal with and what to do with the dogs at this point. He can temporarily keep the dogs in the kennel but, not to get into too much detail, he’s heartbroken. His whole life has just come crashing down upon him and he’s looking into leaving the country to stay with family for a little while to get his mind off everything. As much as he loves the dogs, it’s a lot of work to get them out of the country and he’s not really sure where he’s going from there. I feel like they should have never gotten the dogs at all but it’s not like someone can plan for something like this so I can only feel bad for the guy. 
Of course it would be simple for her to just keep the puppy and let her figure out what to do with the other dog since she seems to have found someone to look after her but in reality I don’t trust her with the dog at all. She’s not a responsible person and I can only imagine what the puppy’s future would be like with an owner like that. I just wish I could find a good home for them and I feel so helpless and regardless of fact it’s not really “my problem” the owner is in no shape to be worrying about any more than he already is. The dogs are just another thing on the list of trauma that he has to deal with because of this dumb girl. 
Sorry it took so long, just got my power back on this Sunday! Add another thing to the list of stresses, Sandy whooped NJ’s butt pretty badly =[


----------

